# Pressure gauge reading query



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi.

I have an Elektra Micro casa and the pressure switch cuts in at a fraction under 1 bar and the needle drops down to 0.8 before the heater turns on again.

It seems, according to the green section on the dial, that the optimum pressure should be between 1.1 and 1.3.

How important is this slight lack of pressure? I would imagine not a lot but if it were, I would try to figure out how to adjust the pressure valve.

Any thoughts would be welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Just to clarify, I am not really directing this question specifically at the Elektra (as I realise it is not a commonly used machine). It is more a question on the importance of the pressure deviating slightly in any coffee machine (by the amount indicated above) and whether it matters or not.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

The pressure makes quite a difference as the higher the pressure the higher the temperature of the water within the boiler. If your pressure is too low the the temp will be low which will effect the taste of the shot. Sounds like you may need a new pressure stat. I generally replace mine every year as it buggers up after a year or so and they're only cheap.


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the Elektra Semiauto and like you I questioned the pressure setting as I thought it was set a bit too low - in fact just as you describe. I missed out on getting the best out of quite a few coffees before realizing that the temperature was too low.

In the base of the Semiauto and probably your machine as well is a thing called a pressurestat. It looks like a bit of black plastic with an adjuster screw in the middle of it. If I remember correctly you turn it clockwise to increase the pressure, and therefore the temperature inside the boiler. You only need to turn it a quarter of a turn to see a significant rise in pressure, so given that you're almost in the zone I'd give it an eighth of a turn clockwise and take it from there.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I'll have a go tomorrow and let you know how I get on!


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

It took a three quarter turn and the pressure is perfect . thank you very much!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello Jugglestruck

I have exactly the same 'problem' with my new Micros Casa. I thought the pressure was lower than expected. I will give this adjustment a go and see what difference it makes. I havent been getting very good froth when heating milk and wonder if this could be the cause.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

It's not hard to do and it should settle happily in the green area.

I have just got back from two weeks away and will post about the Elektra in the other thread on Monday as I am working all day tomorrow....

Not sure what difference it will make to the frothing, it occured to me that it took quite a while to master the froth with my Pavoni but I now find the Elektra very easy.

Put the tip of the steam wand just under the surface near the back and turn on full. Skim the tip in gentle small circles just under surface and you should double the volume of milk with foam quite quickly.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks again Jugglestruck - you are becoming my Elektra mentor!

You are right about the wand. Yesterday I moved it just below the surface and it was starting to make better froth. Will try moving wand to back of jug.

Good thing about this learning is that I get to drink lots of coffee - like we need an excuse! Used the Bialetti this morning for a change. Just the best smell in the world now going round the house.


----------

